# Need Show Name Ideas



## kickshaw

Vegas Nites
Only In Vegas
Lady Luck
Suerte Suerte (lucky, lucky)
High Roller
Gamblin' Rose
Derrochon (High Roller in Sp)

...all I've got for now


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Nuttin like Vegas
Rollin' the Dice
Stakes are High


----------



## Mira

She Gotta Blackjack
Bettin the Limit
Sheza Tru(e) Count
Shez Breakin Even
Buckin the Game
Countin My Cards
Shez Cashin Out
Winnin Big
Cuttin In
Winner winner, chicken dinner. xD (kidding lol)


----------



## upnover

Luck of the Irish?


----------



## IrishRider

> Winner winner, chicken dinner. xD (kidding lol)


HA! Love it.

These are some fun ideas guys. Keep 'em coming. Thanks!


----------



## kickshaw

Stacked Odds
Odds are Stacked
Emerald My Emerald
Up the Ante
Emerald Showgirl
Showgirl by Night
Rollin' on 4th Street
Sheza Straight Bet
True Odds


----------



## IrishRider

Up the Ante could be cool. I also like Betting the Limit and Stakes are High. I hate finding names. It's so hard!


----------



## highlander

Gaeilge Sainmhíniú (this mean irish winds) in irish gaelic.


----------



## IrishRider

highlander said:


> Gaeilge Sainmhíniú (this mean irish winds) in irish gaelic.


What's the correct way to pronounce it? 

I have considered Pug Mothoin (I think I spelled that wrong), pronounced Pug Ma-hone. Which supposedly means Kiss my a$$ in gaelic. Haha. But I worry about people pronouncing it strange in the ring.


----------



## highlander

IrishRider said:


> What's the correct way to pronounce it?
> 
> I have considered Pug Mothoin (I think I spelled that wrong), pronounced Pug Ma-hone. Which supposedly means Kiss my a$$ in gaelic. Haha. But I worry about people pronouncing it strange in the ring.


 pock mehome is how we pronouce that as its not the right langauge. not sure how to pronouce it in words. in the easiest words


----------



## bgood400

(I show QHs so these names will reflect that)
Something Irish
Irish Impulse
Bettin In Vegas
Irish Showgirl
Vegas Nights
Spanish Impulse
Hot N Spicy
Huntin for the Riches
Irish Hunter

Hope these help =]


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS

She looks like a very sweet girl....how about..."Luck be a Lady".


----------



## highlander

i love minature shetland's idea think its wonderful!


----------



## IrishRider

All of these ideas are very good. I still have a while before I need to make a choice so I'm just sitting on ideas so I can think them all over. Thanks!


----------

